

HN will not be seen as mobile-friendly by Google Search - jakejake
https://imgur.com/Tfix5T8

======
PaulHoule
On my android tablet I find that "mobile" sites tend to suck and that the
desktop sites work just fine, except sometimes they have popup ads that are
hard to remove.

~~~
jakejake
Yea tablets always seem to get detected as "mobile" and so sites render a
layout that's way too big for the screen.

